# Teriminology of internal Combustion Engines



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 يوليو 2010)

1.Air:
Air is a mixture of 78.03% nitrogen, 20.99% oxygen, 0.94% argon, 0.03% carbon dioxide, 0.01% hydrogen, 0.00123% Neon, 0.0004% helium, 0.00005% krypton, 0.000006% xenon.


2.Fuel:
Fuel is any material that can be used to generate energy to produce mechanical work in a controlled manner. The processes used to convert fuel into energy include chemical reactions, such as combustion, and nuclear reactions,


3.Combustion:
Combustion or burning is the sequence of exothermic chemical reactions between a fuel and an oxidant accompanied by the production of heat and conversion of chemical species








4.Internal Combustion Engines(ICEs):
The Device at which a combustion between fuel (usually a hydrocarbon) and an oxidizer(usually air) takes places to produce mechanical work.
ICEs are widely used within Cars,Ships,Vehicles,Boats and Aircrafts. 




Internal Combustion Engine(ICE)


5.Cylinder:
A cylinder is the central working part of a reciprocating engine, the space in which a piston travels.






6.Piston:
A reciprocating engine, also often known as a piston engine, is a heat engine that uses one or more reciprocating pistons to convert pressure into a rotating motion. 


7.Connecting Rod:
In a reciprocating piston engine, the connecting rod or conrod connects the piston to the crank or crankshaft. Together with the crank, they form a simple mechanism that converts linear motion into rotating motion.





8.Top Dead Center:TDC
That means that the piston is at the highest point in the cylinder before it starts to go back down the cylinder


9.Bottom Dead Center:BDC
That means that the piston is at the nearest point in the cylinder before it starts to go back up the cylinder


TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 يوليو 2010)

10.Stroke:
Reciprocating motion, used in reciprocating engines and other mechanisms, is back-and-forth motion. Each cycle of reciprocation consists of two opposite motions: there is a motion in one direction, and then a motion back in the opposite direction. Each of these is called a stroke. The term is also used to mean the length of the stroke.



11.Suction Stroke:
The piston stroke that draws a fresh charge into the cylinder of a pump, compressor, or internal combustion engine.




Four Strokes


12.Compression stroke:
With both intake and exhaust valves closed, the piston returns to the top of the cylinder compressing the fuel-air mixture.


13.Power Stroke:
While the piston is close to Top Dead Center, the compressed air–fuel mixture is ignited, usually by a spark plug (for a gasoline or Otto cycle engine) or by the heat and pressure of compression (for a diesel cycle or compression ignition engine). The resulting massive pressure from the combustion of the compressed fuel-air mixture drives the piston back down toward bottom dead center with tremendous force. This is known as the power stroke, which is the main source of the engine's torque and power.


14.Exhaust Stroke:
During the exhaust stroke, the piston once again returns to top dead center while the exhaust valve is open. This action evacuates the products of combustion from the cylinder by pushing the spent fuel-air mixture through the exhaust valve(s).


15.Normal Cycle:
The cycle is called to be normal, If the inlet pressure withdrawn to the Cylinder equals the exhaust pressure.


16.Throttled Cycle:
If the inlet pressure to the cylinder is less than the exhaust pressure, the charge will wait until the cylinder pressure falls to the inlet pressure, this will result in reduction in output of the engine,, and finally a reduction in the efficiency of the engine.


17.Supercharged Cycle:
كل شئ عن التشحينsupercharging
supercharging is used to increase the engine output.
This increases the amount of charged induced to the cylinder
Supercharging increases the charge pressure to be higher than 
the atmospheric pressure
Supercharging may be done by using a blower or a compressor 




TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 يوليو 2010)

18.Indicated Power:
It's th rate at which indicated work is produced


19.Brake Power:
The net Power produced by an engine


20.Friction Power:
Loss in power due to friction between moving parts


21.Thermal efficiency:
The rate of work output of an engine divided by the rate of heat supplied


22.Mechanical Efficiency:
Brake power divided by Indicated Power, it's an indication for the friction loss of the engine


23.Normal Combustion:
The combustion which is created due to the effect of spark plug and follows Ignition Delay Period(IDP) and Rapid Pressure Rise Period(RPRP)


24. Ignition Delay Period(IDP):
It'd the time from the moment of sparking to the moment when the cylinder pressure starts to rise above that of the compression curve.


25.Rapid Pressure Rise Period(RPRP):
The time from the end of ignition delay period to the point of maximum pressure.


THERE ARE THREE ABNORMAL COMBUSTION PHENOMENAS,, THEY ARE

26.Detonation:
If the gases close to the cylinder walls, reaches its ignition temperature it will ignite spontaneously before the arrival of the flame front
This is due the highly heated end gas by compression of expanding gases by radiation.
Detonation causes vibration and knocking sound.


27.Pre ignition:
It's the uncontrolled burning of the fuel and air mixture inside the cylinder as a result of the existence of a hot spot acts as a nucleus for combustion


28.Running on:
The mixture(air+fuel) will continue to ignite spontaneously after the ignition is switched off,


29. Catalytic Converter:
A device which uses a catalyst to convert three harmful compounds in car exhaust into harmless compounds
That's why it's called Three Way Converter(TWC)




FIGURE OF TWC

The three harmful compounds are 
1.Hydrocarbon(HC)
2.Carbon Monoxide(CO)
3.Nitrogen oxides(NOx)



THANK YOU

Ayman Hassan


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مهندس أيمن حسن 
على الموضوع .. 

جهد مبارك .. جعله الله في موازينك.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 يوليو 2010)

> مشكور مهندس أيمن حسن
> على الموضوع ..
> 
> جهد مبارك .. جعله الله في موازينك


ان شاء الله

شكرا يا دكتور محمد


----------



## eng.zahid (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور على هذا المجهود وجزااااك الله خيرا ... ونتمنى لك مزيدا من التألق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم مهندس أيمن 
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المصطلحات وشرحها ، وبارك الله فيك علي هذه المشاركة المفيدة .


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا باشمهندس زاهد و مهندس عاطف على المشاركة


----------

